
ISIS as Revolutionary State - Misha_B
https://www.foreignaffairs.com/articles/middle-east/isis-revolutionary-state
======
Misha_B
Can be accessed as cached version here:
[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.foreignaffairs.com%2Farticles%2Fmiddle-
east%2Fisis-revolutionary-
state&oq=cache%3Ahttps%3A%2F%2Fwww.foreignaffairs.com%2Farticles%2Fmiddle-
east%2Fisis-revolutionary-
state&ie=UTF-8&aqs=chrome..69i57j69i58.2111j0j4&sourceid=chrome-
instant&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.&bvm=bv.107763241,d.cWw&biw=1527&bih=841&dpr=1.1&ech=1&psi=37NMVoHMOcPp-
QHxoonIDA.1447867347088.3&ei=37NMVoHMOcPp-QHxoonIDA&emsg=NCSR&noj=1)

